#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские проекты >  > > >  >  >  Строительство Ступы Лонгсал в Южном Кунсангаре (Украина, Крым)

## Артем Тараненко

Дорогие друзья! Мы все знаем, что в Южном Кунсангаре строится Ступа Лонгсал, многие из вас присутствовали на освящении ее фундамента 1 августа. Она будет активно способствовать процветанию и благополучию той земли, на которой  будет находиться. Это будет первая буддийская Ступа в Крыму! 

Мы продолжаем сообщать вам новости о строительстве Ступы и других подготовительных работах. На этой неделе силами карма-йогов из Южного Кунсангара мы начали собирать и сушить можжевеловую хвою для заполнения Ступы. 
Это было и есть целое приключение! Ведомые москвичем Мишей, открывшим на соседней с гаром горе целую кипарисовую рощу, около десятка самоотверженных карма-йогов, сделав практику Санг, отправляются день за днем за добычей. Каждый вечер с крутых обрывов спускаются ребята груженные мешками хвои под звуки выстрелов начавшегося охотничего сезона. Собранную хвою мы раскладываем для просушки на чердаке домика гекё - теперь в нем царит целебный можжевеловый аромат.

Если вы хотите, но не имеете возможности присутствовать при стороительстве Ступы Лонгсал, помните, что вы можете поддержать проект, обратившись по адресу stupa.sbor@gmail.com. 

Новости о строительстве оперативно появляются на сайте Южного Кунсангара - http://kunsangar.org/ru/letopis-stroitelstva-stupy/

----------

